

Show HN: Rasterfarian – convert low res photos to HD - graeham
http://www.rasterfarian.co

======
DanBC
It might be useful to have some demo images?

~~~
graeham
Thanks for the tip - added some for now :) (You might have to close your
browser to see the update)

------
graeham
Thanks for your comments and suggestions - I do welcome any more you may have!

------
fiatjaf
uploaded an image and got a INTERNAL SERVER ERROR.

~~~
graeham
It may have been poorly timed with me updating the index page, sorry! (See
DanBC's suggestion)

------
rdmcfee
Nice, Graeham!

